# Bearded Hen or Jake?



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang cool photo!

I'd say hen. Can't imagine a laying hen permitting an adolescent to guard the family but I wouldn't bet the farm on it. Seems more like a mothering thing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Agreed

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

